# Yeah Augie; Boo Mom



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Augie and I went to a match on Sunday despite the blistering heatwave, it must have been 100 degrees and no shade.

We did two rally novice runs, Augie did great but I got us NQ'd on the first run (the trophy run of course) by moving my foot on a stationary exercise and missing the first cone on the serpentine (dumb,dumb mistakes on my part).:doh: 

On his second run he got a 93! Yeah Augie! I'm so proud of the my little man. 

If I didn't screw up I think he could have gotten a ribbon. I felt so bad for messing him up, but he said he still loves me anyway.:heartbeat


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Just being with you was all the "ribbon" he needed!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I bet in Augie's book you are both CHAMPIONS !!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Congrats to you and Augie! My son had lots of hockey trophies. The darn things break! Ribbons last longer in this household.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Was that the Lomita match? Good for you for going! I went to Laurie Burnam's Saturday match and meant to get my butt out to Oxnard on Sunday, but didn't make it.

How are you enjoying Moira's seminars?

Stephanie


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Was that the Lomita match? Good for you for going! I went to Laurie Burnam's Saturday match and meant to get my butt out to Oxnard on Sunday, but didn't make it.
> 
> How are you enjoying Moira's seminars?
> 
> Stephanie


Yes it was Lomita. I don't think we've ever been so hot in our lives, it gave a new meaning to "hot dog". I am loving Moira's seminars, we go to workshops #2 and #3 this Saturday and will be signing up for #4.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Augie's Mom said:


> Yes it was Lomita. I don't think we've ever been so hot in our lives, it gave a new meaning to "hot dog". I am loving Moira's seminars, we go to workshops #2 and #3 this Saturday and will be signing up for #4.


I'm glad you're enjoying them! I've really learned a lot from her... she's a great friend, too.

I just posted the date/time info for seminar #4 on her website: www.k9connection.net. You can download a registration form, too.

-S


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> I'm glad you're enjoying them! I've really learned a lot from her... she's a great friend, too.
> 
> I just posted the date/time info for seminar #4 on her website: www.k9connection.net. You can download a registration form, too.
> 
> -S


We just completed workshops 2 & 3 and signed up for 4. Moira is awesome! The attention & footwork workshops were so informative. Using what we've learned this weekend I see improvement in both Augie and I.


----------

